# Yahoo- Successful IBS Treatment With Peppermint Oil, Antispasmodics, And Fiber (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

According to a study published on bmj.com, doctors should recommend fiber, antispasmodics, and peppermint oil as first-line treatments for irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Recent proof of the effectiveness of these treatments should also lead to changes in the national guidelines that specify how to manage IBS.View the full article


----------

